# Which Seven to get?



## dshimamoto (Mar 9, 2007)

So I am finally making the jump to custom, Yay! I currently ride I Litespeed siena, ti/carbon mix. The reason for the Seven is that I want something that *really* fits, I plan to do the quick club type ride and am training for the Death Ride in July. So long and climbing. I saw the other post on here about the Seven Axiom SL, (Really nice btw). 
So here's the question, all things being equal and I will leave the budget out, which frame and why?
I will be taking my SRAM red/force mix off the litespeed and moving to new frame, so this basically is just a Frame/ and fork choice. I am 5'8" 170 and going down 
My current options are: 
Axiom S
Axiom SL
Axiom SLX
Elium SL
I am not really interested in full carbon (would've got Parlee if I was)
and not interested in Steel.

Just would like a little input from all you seven owners of why you got what you got and if you could do again, just to get that "little bit"more right, what would you do? 
Thanks!!


----------



## Toona (Mar 8, 2006)

*Seven*

I bought an Elium Race last year and have been quite happy with it. Built it up with Red and a Velocity Helios wheelset. Since my other ride is a CAAD 9, I got a( #9) drive train stiffness and power to weight ratio. The Velocity wheelset is light with smooth/quiet hubs and sapim cx-ray spokes. But since I switch back and forth between bikes, I miss the stiffness, when I stand up to climb, of the Ksyrium SL's that are on the C-Dale. I think the Velocity Helios would be more suited for century rides. I think the Elium Race is now the SLX. So whatever you choose, I would go with wheels that you are familiar with. In my case, I am going to sell my new ones and switch to SL's on both bikes. Since I got my Seven, I no longer lust after new bike ads and see no reason to get anything else.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Axiom S or SL*

Of all the choices you've listed, I probably would boil it down to the two for primal and simplistic reasons as they all ride fantastically well. 1) Durability. You wouldnt have to worry about chipping carbon tubes 2) Maintainance. If you opt for the nude Ti look, it's the easiest bike I have to clean and it looks new most everyday . 

The only thing you'd need to consider between the two are pricepoints and tubes.The S has SG tubes while it's bigger brother the SL has butted. I have the Alaris (which is now called the Axciom S) and am pretty happy with it. I fit perfectly on their Signature 57 so I didn't have to go custom. For me it was perfect for club, centuries and bad weather rides.

Honestly, I prefer it over my Merlin Cyrene.  Good luck! Seven's a great company to deal with and their bikes are nice too 

Joe

PS: Give that Parlee a try ... it changed my world....


----------



## axiom05 (Mar 15, 2010)

Which Seven to buy? Here is my opinion based on the fact that you do not want full carbon. While the Elium is a great bike, I don't think that the added cost for the carbon tubes is worth it, so I would focus on the Axiom line. If I was going to buy carbon, I would go full carbon. If weight is really important, go with the Axiom SLX which is Seven's lightest frame. I'm not sure that there are any drawbacks to this model other than the extra cost for the ultra butting. The Axiom SL (formerly the Axiom SG) is there signature frame, it is light and highly customizable. This is the frame that I have; it is just wonderful to ride. The Axiom S uses straight gauge tubing and is a bit heavier than the SL version. All three of these frames will make you a fantastic bike. It will really come down to what you ultimately want to spend. I love my Axiom SG and after five years I am still amazed at the way it rides every time I get on it. With pedals, my bike weighs 16.4 lbs. The only down side to Seven is that you will never be able to justify buying another new bike!  

One comment on the Resolute SLX (formerly the Axiom Steel): This is also a great frame. I have been tempted many times to buy one. The ride and feel of steel is unique and this is also a great value for a frame.

Good luck choosing, it is hard to go wrong.

Bob


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

If I remember correctly, the old Race version was the heavier of the bikes. A bit stiffer. Wouldn't that be the SL? The SLX is the SG.


----------



## axiom05 (Mar 15, 2010)

Seven has dropped their race-specific model designation. Any model can be made race-specific, it all depends on the ride characteristics that you select during the customization process. Download and print their custom kit form and you will see the choices that you can choose from. Axiom SLX has ultra-butted tubing; Axiom SL has double butted tubing; Axiom S has straight gauge tubing.


----------



## dshimamoto (Mar 9, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the advice, I am going in to get fit this week, will let you all know what I end up with. The current front runners are the axiom s and sl whoo hoooo!!!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

axiom05 said:


> Seven has dropped their race-specific model designation. Any model can be made race-specific, it all depends on the ride characteristics that you select during the customization process. Download and print their custom kit form and you will see the choices that you can choose from. Axiom SLX has ultra-butted tubing; Axiom SL has double butted tubing; Axiom S has straight gauge tubing.


The biggest difference is that the old Race had a paint job included in the price, and was sold as a frameset. Doesn't look like they're doing that anymore.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

How does your Litespeed not fit? What ride characteristics are you looking for, which differ from your current ride?


----------



## dshimamoto (Mar 9, 2007)

It's not that the litespeed doesn't "fit". It just could be better. I bought it second hand as my first "road" bike and didn't really know what I was doing. Now that I have been riding a few years and have worked out what I think works for me, I want something that actually fits me specifically i.e. my body with all it's years of pounding on it. So, that's the reason for the custom, that and I'm getting married so if I don't do it now I'm not sure I ever will.

As of this post I have met with the fitter, who was awesome, bespoke cycles sf, and really got dialed into what works for me. I still need to decide in the next week or so if I am going with the axiom s or sl. All in all I am totally psyched. I will post my decision and the new ride asap.


----------



## axiom05 (Mar 15, 2010)

dshimamoto said:


> So, that's the reason for the custom, that and I'm getting married so if I don't do it now I'm not sure I ever will.


Just my $0.02, if you anticipate that this will be the last custom frame you buy, then I would definitely go with the Axiom SL. The added cost over the life of the frame is negligible. The frame will last for ever.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

dshimamoto said:


> It's not that the litespeed doesn't "fit". It just could be better. I bought it second hand as my first "road" bike and didn't really know what I was doing. Now that I have been riding a few years and have worked out what I think works for me, I want something that actually fits me specifically i.e. my body with all it's years of pounding on it. So, that's the reason for the custom, that and I'm getting married so if I don't do it now I'm not sure I ever will.
> 
> As of this post I have met with the fitter, who was awesome, bespoke cycles sf, and really got dialed into what works for me. I still need to decide in the next week or so if I am going with the axiom s or sl. All in all I am totally psyched. I will post my decision and the new ride asap.


I've got a freind who has a Siena medium (54 cm tt) which I've ridden, and was wondering what you thought of the ride characteristics of your bike. I've read alot of reviews on Sienas, and agree with it being racy + sharp handling, but not quite as comfy as I'd prefer. 

Knowing what you are looking for, will increase the chances of the new frame being a true upgrade, and your Siena is your current bench mark. One person can find a bike too stiff, while another can find that same bike too noodly. The reason for going custom, is to make your bike perfect for you, and no one knows what perfedt for you is, better than you. 

I spoke to my buddy with the Siena today, yo Sanchez, and he agreed that relaxing the headtube angle on his Siena would improve the ride of his bike and get rid of some of the toe overlap. I hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## dshimamoto (Mar 9, 2007)

yup, that's what my current ride is an 04 siena. I agree about the position and the head tube angle. I swapped out the house fork which had a 45 degree rake to a new fork with a 43 rake. I effectively made the wheel base a bit longer and made the bike track a bit better. The handling is fine( am not a racer) for me. the old fork made the bike a bit twitchy especially grinding up hills. I felt like I was doing more lateral traveling than forward when I was really tired. So now the current bike has a stack of spacers to improve the position and a longer wheelbase.... I rides fine but I always feel like it could be better and my position on the bike better. So to the seven I go... still thinking s/sl.....s....sl 
either way the litespeed is going up for sale, can't really justify having two ti bikes.... yet.


----------



## dshimamoto (Mar 9, 2007)

*Order finalized*

Well the order is officially in and signed off: Axiom SL !!!!!:thumbsup: 
Thanks for all the perspectives and opinions, will post pics when she's built


----------



## diamonduck (Mar 6, 2010)

funny,i also just signed for a Axiom SL


----------

